# Pros and Cons on a Burnham CHG



## II Weeks (Jan 16, 2009)

Havent done any of these yet but they look great on paper so any feedback will be appreciated.

Its for a residential application in NY.

Thanks


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

II Weeks said:


> Havent done any of these yet but they look great on paper so any feedback will be appreciated.
> 
> Its for a residential application in NY.
> 
> Thanks


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

harry is that you? breid.............:rockon:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

